# peugeot returning to north america?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

http://blogs.motortrend.com/6211766/europe/peugeot-sedans-in-america/index.html

if it's true, that'll be awesome. i've been in china before and saw a lot of those (mainly the 405's and 505's and 306's)


----------

